
Sexting charges dismissed for Fayetteville teenager - JeremyNT
http://www.fayobserver.com/news/crime_courts/sexting-charges-dismissed-for-fayetteville-teenager/article_bae7b802-8b76-542b-9cd5-f0671cee3d47.html
======
andrewclunn
How hard is it to exempt people from child porn laws when the photos are
selfies? I guess we're not really there yet as a culture, but someday a
teenage student in a situation like this is going to fight the charges with an
organization like the ACLU or FIRE behind them and we'll get these insane laws
overturned.

